# What cleaning solutions are you using for your ULTRACONIC cleaners



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Fellas,

I just bought two Hornady ultrasonic cleaners, a small one and larger one. What cleaning solutions are you using for your guns if you are using an ultra sonic cleaner?
I appreciate your input.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Distilled water and TSP (not the fake stuff) on the heated cycle for really cruddy handguns. You can get real TSP at any Ace Hardware. You do need good ventilation when using it on heat mode though.

distilled water and one squirt of Dawn liquid dish soap on heat cycle for everything else.

You could have saved a bunch of cash at HF on the cleaners.... exact same machine for a lot less cash.


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

I'm looking for 1. You know where I can get a deal?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Ron, the best thing i have found is simple green, no fumes, not oily, i use it at 5 to 1 with regular tap water. the best temp i have found is around 130 degrees,, it doesnt clean any better at a hotter temp.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't use Simple Green on Aluminum.....


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

midlif1 said:


> I'm looking for 1. You know where I can get a deal?


Harbor Freight, they sell two different sizes. Buy the big one. I bought 2 of them on sale a few years ago for $58 each.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

What about stainless steel? I know not all parts are stainless on the inside, but these guns are used everyday for training. They stay well lubed. I usually douse everything with liquid wrench and blow off the excess with an air hose. Liquid wrench and S&W made a lube together. best stuff I used so far for gun lube is the liquid wrench chain lube


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Stainless and carbon steels are fine. I clean all my pistols in the sonic cleaner no matter what the parts are made of. But don't use simple green with aluminum parts. It will etch and discolor them. Don't ask how I know...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

we use it all the time, and havnt had any issues with it,, maybe you are using it to strong,


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Kenny the first time you use on something that's not anodized you'll find out...


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

i didnt think you ever cleaned your tools


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...tml&single=true&cust=99999999999&keycode=1002

They have a coupon!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, so I guess I'm ignorant on this one...you are just breaking down your pistols and putting all of the parts in the cleaner?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> OK, so I guess I'm ignorant on this one...you are just breaking down your pistols and putting all of the parts in the cleaner?


Remove the grips (except glocks of course), remove slide from frame, put frame and slide (without further disassembly if you like) and let er rip


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm looking for something to throw my ss revolvers in after training.


----------

